# Blacklight Questions



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm still a "newbie" but have used blacklights indoor before. Now I have two questions:
1. Can blacklights be used outside if protected (like in a box or "coffin") and
2. Can I use blacklight bulbs in a flourescent light fixture? I don't want to cause any unnecessary electrical problems!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

madmomma said:


> I'm still a "newbie" but have used blacklights indoor before. Now I have two questions:
> 1. Can blacklights be used outside if protected (like in a box or "coffin") and
> 2. Can I use blacklight bulbs in a flourescent light fixture? I don't want to cause any unnecessary electrical problems!


1: as lnog as they dont get wet i dont see why they cant be used outside.

2: fluorescent and incandescent lights can not be used in each others outlits, the have different ways of hooking into the light socket. incandestent bulbs look like this








Where as all the fluorescent black lights i have seen look like this.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I would recomend you tape the bulb with clear packing tape to protect it from breaking.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Creep Cringle said:


> I would recomend you tape the bulb with clear packing tape to protect it from breaking.


wouldn't it get hot and catch fire???


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had the same black light bulb for 3 years now and its been used for more than just halloween and I never had a problem. I had another one that was knocked into with a prop and the tape saved a few people from getting glass shards all over them.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Creep Cringle said:


> I would recomend you tape the bulb with clear packing tape to protect it from breaking.


Great idea Creep. I am so doing that this year. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

madmomma said:


> I'm still a "newbie" but have used blacklights indoor before. Now I have two questions:
> 1. Can blacklights be used outside if protected (like in a box or "coffin") and
> 2. Can I use blacklight bulbs in a flourescent light fixture? I don't want to cause any unnecessary electrical problems!


I bought some cheap shop light fixtures from home depot and put the bulbs in them. Works really well. I use them on the front porch outside. Just make sure they don't get wet.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I use mine outdoors each year, no problems yet. Some are under a tent, and some out in the elements in my graveyard (weather permitting, dust, dirt, dew, just no rain). As far as using them in other fixtures, they should be fine. I even use my normal shop lights and just swap the bulbs, less to store that way.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That's what I originally meant. I have a flourescent shoplight fixture in my garage that I wanted to trade out the old 4' regular flourescent lights for the 4' blacklights...that would double the lighting in the area. Thanks.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

A cheaper & better way of protecting flourescents outside is a product called bulb protectors. They cost about $4.00 for an 8ft fixture and $2.00 for 4ft fixtures(per bulb). They are slip on covers. Available @Home Depot,Lowes and commercial lighting companies. Cheap insurance against bulbs shattering(the phosphorous mixture inside also contains mercury) and poisoning your luvd ones and the enviroment. They do however make outdoor weather proof fixtures as well and I use those vertically behind larger props(like my 5ft obelisk tombstone). 
Also,true blacklights ARE available in cfl(compact flourescent) for standard incandescent sockets thru a company called FEIT and marketed thru walgreens. They may be available elsewhere and I just don't know about it.

http://www.feitelectric.com/colortwist/colortwist.html

They are reasonably bright and I use them for spotlight applications (2 for an fcg) which are hooded and easier 2 conceal than traditional stick type bulbs. Bonus,they have very low energy draw per light-13watts only.Hope this helps ya! Happy Haunting!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm often at Walgreens so I'll check them out next time I'm there. They look pretty cool! Didn't know they come in so many colors.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

The colored CFLs and Blacklight CFLs have been sold at walmart for years now. They are cheap around $6.

...oh and check out the blue cfl...it acts similar to the blacklight and really makes things glow. Pretty cool.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Our HD has the best selection of the screw in colored Florescent. They had orange, red green, blue, and UV.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

So many stores, so little time...  Thanks everyone!


----------

